# Zeppelin 20 weeks!



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

It is SO hard to get a picture of a zooming puppy, and a black faced one at that! Her tan patches on her face and chest are fading and she is blacker there, but of course her legs are losing the black. I hope she has the same coloring as her big brother Trent!



















I KNOW I can get all three of these in my mouth at once if I try hard enough!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: bcannie
> I KNOW I can get all three of these in my mouth at once if I try hard enough!


I like how this cutie pie thinks!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

great pics! what a gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hah! You drugged her to get those photos!









She's a cutie, lots darker than Valkyrie!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what "Led" you to Zeppelin??? nice looking
puppers.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhat "Led" you to Zeppelin??? nice looking
> puppers.


Do you mean the name or the dog?











> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereHah! You drugged her to get those photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are some of the first still pics I have been able to get!! I was thinking how calm she looked when I posted them!

I just noticed the face darkening this last week. Her legs have lightened up alot too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Woah, now THIS is the puppy that *occasionally* acts up? I don't believe it! She looks like an absolute angel... albeit a very determined, spunky little angel. Was Trent ever that cute?

I have to admit I'm overcome by puppy fever right now - what a beauty
















Trent's coloring was very similar at this age. His cheek markings faded and his face darkened, while his legs seemed to have lightened in the front and back.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh cool I didnt know there was another vom HausReid on the board! Does she had the same sire and dam as Trent? She is gorgeous


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7Oh cool I didnt know there was another vom HausReid on the board! Does she had the same sire and dam as Trent? She is gorgeous


Yes, same sire and dam. There are a few more of us around also, but some don't come here too often. Middleofnowhere has one from a litter two weeks after mine, and someone else has one from my pups litter, as well as someone who has a Trent littermate.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so handsome 
Looks like my Brady at that age


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very good, very, very good!!!



> Originally Posted By: bcannie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhat "Led" you to Zeppelin??? nice looking
> ...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

And the late Barker the Younger was a vom Hause Reid dog.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I need more pics of Valkyrie! (How's the barking going btw?)


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Wish my pups ears were up







Turns 20 weeks next Sunday. Cute pup you got there!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

ch3ckpo1nt... I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but it seems like in the past the larger my sheps were full grown, the longer their ears took to stand up. Although Trent's (REI's pup) were up from the time she brought him home and he is not small. Zep's did the one eared flop and then the teepee thing for awhile before standing up. How did the taping go with your pup?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

help me, i don't understand your comment.



> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereAnd the late Barker the Younger was a vom Hause Reid dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

DD - Valkyrie is my second vom Haus Reid dog. Barker the Younger died February 1 2009. She was another Ray Reid dog. (Clearer?)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What an adorable puppy!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You gottem!

Lots of Barking at Petsmart! Whooo that place has an echo! Some barking at the barn. Barks when tied to a stationary tether at the barn. Occassionally barks at me. Barks at the rake big time. (Kill It! Kill It!)


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: bcanniech3ckpo1nt... I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but it seems like in the past the larger my sheps were full grown, the longer their ears took to stand up. Although Trent's (REI's pup) were up from the time she brought him home and he is not small. Zep's did the one eared flop and then the teepee thing for awhile before standing up. How did the taping go with your pup?


Eh, one ear is just flopping over the head and the other one just lays down. I took the strips out because they weren't working well. On occasion, both ears will stand but only a minute or so. Time will tell.


----------

